# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Avviso di accertamento

## gdlstudio

Salve, 
l'Agenzia delle Entrate contesta dei maggiori redditi non dichiarati al mio cliente sulla base di modelli di dichiarazione 770 presentati da dei sostituti d'imposta. 
Il mio cliente lavorava nel 2003 come co.co.pro per tre cooperative. 
Nell'avviso di accertamento si fa riferimento soltanto alle dichiarazioni 770, che devono essere considerate alla stregua di meri elementi indiziari. 
Secondo voi, si può basare un eventuale ricorso sostenendo che tali dichiarazioni del terzo sono inidonei a costituire il fondamento della decisione e, quindi, comportano una motivazione dell'avviso di accertamento non sufficiente?

----------


## Deltaoscar

> Salve, 
> l'Agenzia delle Entrate contesta dei maggiori redditi non dichiarati al mio cliente sulla base di modelli di dichiarazione 770 presentati da dei sostituti d'imposta. 
> Il mio cliente lavorava nel 2003 come co.co.pro per tre cooperative. 
> Nell'avviso di accertamento si fa riferimento soltanto alle dichiarazioni 770, che devono essere considerate alla stregua di meri elementi indiziari. 
> Secondo voi, si può basare un eventuale ricorso sostenendo che tali dichiarazioni del terzo sono inidonei a costituire il fondamento della decisione e, quindi, comportano una motivazione dell'avviso di accertamento non sufficiente?

  Salute a te
non avendo letto l'atto di accertamento rispondo sulla base di un caso analogo sempre riferito all'anno 2003 perchè li stanno notificando in questo periodo: il contribuente che nell'anno 2003 aveva tre CUD e per suoi motivi non ha presentato la dichiarazione dei redditi o l'ha presentata non indicandoli tutti e tre ha sbagliato in quanto anche se le istruzioni ministeriali del modello Unico o 730 non prevedono l'obbligo di presentare la dichiarazione, in caso di possesso di più CUD comunque sorge l'obbligo per il contribuente in base al principio della progressività d'imposta di cumulare i redditi e conguagliare la differenza in sede di dichiarazione.
Di solito se i redditi cumulati rientrano nel primo scaglione è non c'è alcuna imposta da versare il problema non sussiste, ma nella pratica quotidiana questo non avviene quasi mai per cui cumulando i redditi si scatta di scaglione e risulta sempre una differenza a debito da versare all'Erario.
Questione che l'Erario - Settore Strategie di Controllo - sulla base dei dati in possesso dell'Anagrafe Tributaria e conseguentemente dai controlli telematici dei 770 si accorge e contesta al contribuente. 
Infine nell'atto di accertamento che ho letto io, tra le motivazioni sono elencati specificamente tutti i sostituti con i relativi redditi percepiti e non dichiarati, per cui non mi appare chiaro cosa vorresti contestare. 
Fammi sapere notizie

----------


## kennedy08

Anch'io ho una situazione simile. Nel mio caso il cud non era stato consegnato al contribuente, infatti  esisteva solo una dichiarazione scritta e trattenuta dal solo sostituto d'imposta di quanto corrisposto, ne ho richiesto copia al sostituto stesso.

----------


## Deltaoscar

> Anch'io ho una situazione simile. Nel mio caso il cud non era stato consegnato al contribuente, infatti  esisteva solo una dichiarazione scritta e trattenuta dal solo sostituto d'imposta di quanto corrisposto, ne ho richiesto copia al sostituto stesso.

  Ahia  :Cool:  che peccato che purtroppo in questi casi (x un motivo o x un altro) chi ne va di mezzo &#232; il "povero" contribuente che ignaro di queste cose o per sua incuranza, si vede contestare alcune volte cifre notevoli dall'Agenzia delle Entrate. 
A questo punto una volta accertato che il problema non si pu&#242; pi&#249; risolvere, conviene dal punto di vista finanziario consigliare il contribuente (x non aggravarlo ulteriormente) di pagare subito 1/4 delle sanzioni ridotte e poi il resto del debito farlo trasmettere dall'Agenzia Entrate a Equitalia per poi provvedere alla successiva rateazione una volta iscritto a ruolo e notificato alla parte interessata.

----------


## gdlstudio

E' pi&#249; o meno la stessa cosa che mi hai descritto.
Siccome per&#242; non c'&#232; una relazione diretta tra dichiarazione 770 elaborata dai terzi e reddito denunciato dal contribuente (che mi ha detto che parte dei soldi non li ha mai ricevuti) io mi appellerei nel ricorso a quanto riportato nella sentenza n. 2 del 11/1/2006 della Ctr Abruzzo. In questa sentenza i giudici hanno precisato che affinch&#233; la documentazione reperita presso terzi e fromata dagli stessa possa assumere, da sola, valore di prova nei confronti di un soggetto sottoposto a controllo &#232; necessario che la documentazione stessa evidenzi in modo certo e diretto l'evasione fiscale non essendo sufficiente che dalla stessa l'evasione sia solo presumibile.  
Per me, pertanto, sulla base di quanto affermato anche dalla Corte Costituzione con la sentenza 18/2000, la motivazione dell'Agenzia delle Entrate &#232; basata solamente su degli indizi che, non evidenziando in modo certo l'evasione fiscale, la rendono pertanto insufficiente. 
Cosa ne pensi?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> E' pi&#249; o meno la stessa cosa che mi hai descritto.
> Siccome per&#242; non c'&#232; una relazione diretta tra dichiarazione 770 elaborata dai terzi e reddito denunciato dal contribuente (che mi ha detto che parte dei soldi non li ha mai ricevuti) io mi appellerei nel ricorso a quanto riportato nella sentenza n. 2 del 11/1/2006 della Ctr Abruzzo. In questa sentenza i giudici hanno precisato che affinch&#233; la documentazione reperita presso terzi e fromata dagli stessa possa assumere, da sola, valore di prova nei confronti di un soggetto sottoposto a controllo &#232; necessario che la documentazione stessa evidenzi in modo certo e diretto l'evasione fiscale non essendo sufficiente che dalla stessa l'evasione sia solo presumibile.  
> Per me, pertanto, sulla base di quanto affermato anche dalla Corte Costituzione con la sentenza 18/2000, la motivazione dell'Agenzia delle Entrate &#232; basata solamente su degli indizi che, non evidenziando in modo certo l'evasione fiscale, la rendono pertanto insufficiente. 
> Cosa ne pensi?

  Salve, 
leggendo il suo ultimo post, mi sono chiesto: &#232; possibile considerare le rilevazioni dei sostituti "meri indizi" ?  
Partendo dalla premessa che il sistema di sostituzione di imposta &#232; stato introdotto per tassare alcune tipologie di reddito direttamente al momento della percezione, a titolo d'acconto o a titolo d'imposta, se la dichiarazione del sostituto non serve per assicurare l'effettivit&#224; dei controlli incrociati, tra redditi corrisposti dal sostituto e redditi denunciati dal sostituito, a cosa serve ? 
Saluti

----------


## Deltaoscar

> E' pi&#249; o meno la stessa cosa che mi hai descritto.
> Siccome per&#242; non c'&#232; una relazione diretta tra dichiarazione 770 elaborata dai terzi e reddito denunciato dal contribuente (che mi ha detto che parte dei soldi non li ha mai ricevuti) io mi appellerei nel ricorso a quanto riportato nella sentenza n. 2 del 11/1/2006 della Ctr Abruzzo. In questa sentenza i giudici hanno precisato che affinch&#233; la documentazione reperita presso terzi e fromata dagli stessa possa assumere, da sola, valore di prova nei confronti di un soggetto sottoposto a controllo &#232; necessario che la documentazione stessa evidenzi in modo certo e diretto l'evasione fiscale non essendo sufficiente che dalla stessa l'evasione sia solo presumibile.  
> Per me, pertanto, sulla base di quanto affermato anche dalla Corte Costituzione con la sentenza 18/2000, la motivazione dell'Agenzia delle Entrate &#232; basata solamente su degli indizi che, non evidenziando in modo certo l'evasione fiscale, la rendono pertanto insufficiente. 
> Cosa ne pensi?

  
Scusa ma secondo me &#232; una causa persa in partenza con perdita di tempo e denaro, perch&#232; le motivazioni sono sterili per i seguenti motivi: 
1. "_non c'&#232; una relazione diretta tra dichiarazione 770 elaborata dai terzi e reddito denunciato dal contribuente_" ma in questo caso all'Agenzia delle Entrate non interessa minimamente chi elabora il 770 (pu&#242; essere chiunque a predisporre tale modello) e di conseguenza il rapporto tra chi elabora il 770 e i redditi contenuti all'interno di esso. Anzi se il contribuente (Sostituto) &#232; disonesto e dichiara il falso, si fa carico lui di tutte le responsabilit&#224; civili e penali. 
2. "_reddito denunciato dal contribuente (che mi ha detto che parte dei soldi non li ha mai ricevuti)_" stesso discorso anche in questo caso, all'Agenzia delle Entrate si basa sul Dichiarato e non sulle chiacchiere della gente, anzi la cosa pi&#249; grave &#232; che se il contribuente era a conoscenza di tale situazione la doveva denunciare subito (classico caso del rapporto scorretto tra i datori di lavoro e dipendenti, in base al quale i primi dichiarano salari + alti all'A.F. e poi erogano di fatto importi + bassi ai propri dipendenti)  
3. "_la motivazione dell'Agenzia delle Entrate &#232; basata solamente su degli indizi che, non evidenziando in modo certo l'evasione fiscale_" azzzzz hai il coraggio di dire ste cose all'Agenzia delle Entrate  :Smile:  la quale si basa non su indizi ma su dichiarazioni di parte (770, Cud, annessa documentazione) rese dal contribuente (Sostituto) valide a tutti gli effetti di legge.
E se questi li chiami indizi, fammi capire secondo te quali sono le prove gravi, precise e concordanti che manifestano un comportamento scorretto??? 
In questa sede purtroppo stiamo parlando di procedure e adempimenti fiscali certi, chiari e non soggetti a interpretazioni personali.
In questo caso due sono le strade: l'adempimento o &#232; stato fatto o non &#232; stato fatto!!!
Ti potresti appellare a vizi di forma, eccepire invalidit&#224; nella notifica, ma come fai ad entrare nel merito su questioni certe.

----------

